# Looking for Natural remedies



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

I am curious about more natural treatments for my dogs. Anyone else in here prefer natural over chemicals? What works for you??


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

it really all depends on what you're talking about. There are pretty much natural remedies for anything. But some situations are best left to the vet. Is there anything in particular you're curious about?


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeast in the ears, and flea and tick preventative are the main ones.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

for the ears, I use an ear wash to clean them once every 2 weeks and afterwards i spray her ears with a mixture of 1/2 water, 1/2 apple cider vinegar. She used to shake her head sometimes and since i started cleaning them more often and using this mixture she no longer shakes her head. I also use the same spray on her back where she gets dandruffy and it's helped that also. I read that you can also use the same mixture to spray on them before long walks to prevent fleas and ticks. She usually smells like vinegar for a little while lol its the only downside i've noticed thus far. I used to give it to her orally, but she doesn't like the taste and she got diarrhea.

Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

For yeast, you need to correct the underlying problem. Which 99% of the time is do to allergies to grains. Get her on a grain free food ASAP, clean the ears well. You will see a big difference in a few months  got to be patient, grain free food really helps yeast.


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

That is awesome  with our beagle she has a lot of yeast and it seemed like she was constantly throwing up. We switched her to grain free about 3 months ago and the throwing up disappeared and the yeast is going down. I clean her ears twice a week to keep up. Sometimes not that often as they might not need it. Thank you for the advice  it feels good that I was actually going something right lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Apple Cider Vinegar is great for lots of things. I put about a tablespoon in my dogs food at meal times, helps with Fleas because they bite and don't like the taste of their blood and jump off.

Apple Cider Vinegar - A Holistic Remedy for Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article
Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs

Local Bee Pollen is great for environmental seasonal allergies and for the softest fur EVER, joint issue hip dysplasia, TONS of things. (Local within 50 miles or so of you) Local Honey is also good for allergies.
The Health Benefits of Bee Pollen Supplements for Dogs | Raising Healthy Dogs

Bee Pollen has whole food antioxidants, vitamins, minerals & hormones potentiated by massive amounts of live enzyme activity, Its a Natural food- totally safe & beneficial for performance, breeding, and high stress situations, Helps keep blood count healthy, Pollen (male germ cell of plants) builds muscle & improves condition with natural plant sterols & growth factors.

Side note did you know Honey is the only food item that people can live off forever? Contains EVERYTHING you need to survive. go Honey!

Pumpkin is good to make poops harder if they have a bad belly (especially allergic to grains most vets recommend white rice and hamburger but grain free dogs cant have rice) Pumpkin is good for staying regular, not to soft or not too hard.

Fish oil and Coconut oil are also great supplements for skin.

Diatomaceous Earth is good for flea control. Diatomaceous Earth: The a miracle cure for flea control? | Flea Control Videos | Flea Control: How to Get Rid of Fleas Naturally


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Can someone post up a link for the coconut oil? I've found the Bragg's ACV at one of our local grocery stores, but have yet to find Coconut oil... I've found milk and juice, but not oil.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

wheat germ oil. tractor supply. 26 bucs a gal. ck out the benefits over coconut oil. mite surprise you.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.tropicaltraditions.com/virgin_coconut_oil.htm?gclid=CNCHtuGnqr0CFYMcOgodBFsAsQ

I know walmart sells it around me. Not sure if it's all walmarts or just some. The fresh market and whole foods also sells coconut oil .

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Sam's club for Coconut Oil. $15 for GIANT jar.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Welder, Ames and Shanna. I'll look into it.

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Hey lady,, buy a coconut, mix it with your ACV and put in some lemon. Wipe the dog down and a hour later bathe said dog. Then towel dry and rub DE in. 
Siskel and Ebert <---- results are

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

HeavyJeep said:


> Hey lady,, buy a coconut, mix it with your ACV and put in some lemon. Wipe the dog down and a hour later bathe said dog. Then towel dry and rub DE in.
> Siskel and Ebert <---- results are
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Jeep... i may try that as well.

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm a fan of ACV for most things. Google a 1000 ways to use vinegar. I also give my boy a whole coconut, he has something to play with plus once he cracks it, he has a treat. My vet got onto using honey or Karo syrup if you can't find honey to heal deep wounds naturally. It has an ingredient to help with inflammation, relieve pain and speed up the healing process. It worked wonders on my boy when he was in an altercation and he ripped out the staples in his shoulder. I just poured (natural) honey in the wound and placed a t-shirt on him so he couldn't lick it off.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Ames how does your boy feel about the taste of acv. Jones licked it up with a funny face yesterday. He then made the same face for a couple minutes afterwards as though it had made his mouth taste funny.

I tried a teaspoon of it to see what he was fussing about. It is not pleasant tasting.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahahaha yeah it gets mixed in with pumpkin and honey I don't give it plain. Some people add it to water hahaha yeah sour stuff right there if you don't cut it with something lol

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Funny because all 3 of mine take it right on their kibble at breakfast lil.

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Have am buying honey this weekend, so will mix that all up with his food when I have it. 

He has been a trooper about it being in his food at the moment. 

The most interesting part is that it "curdles" the blood that is in his bowl. 

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

A lot of great information here, thank you


----------

